

Ask HN: Would you be interested in this service? - scollins

After spending last few years working with major cloud providers, I&#x27;m thinking of building a startup that will automate cloud deployment and operations with 1 click. 
Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;m thinking:<p>1. Users will see a list of available tasks similar to this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com&#x2F;community&#x2F;tutorials?primary_filter=trending<p>(Example: Deploy a self-healing ruby stack, Deploy memcached, Deploy sharded mongodb, Deploy postgresql cluster, Run a script on all servers daily)<p>2. User will be able to pick any of the tasks from list and select target servers (or create new servers). All required changes, updates will be done automatically, and follow best practices.<p>Tasks will cover deployment, orchestration, stack building, optimizations, security and monitoring. New tasks will be added often, so users can try new technologies with 1 click.<p>Users will be charged per month by number of servers they have in the account, but will be able to perform as many tasks on servers as they need.<p>This way, instead of spending time with trial-and-error, finding tutorials and mixed results, users will benefit from tested automation that is secure and follows best practice.<p>Would you be interested in (and pay for) such service?<p>Thanks!
======
hunvreus
That sounds a lot like what we're vuilding at
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps).

------
jwillgoesfast
How much time would this save the average customer? Seems like setting up on
the existing platforms are pretty easy already, and rackspace already has an
auto deployment option.

------
Ixiaus
Check out Cloud66.

